# Bees wax for cheese?



## Jeanette (Jul 7, 2012)

No experience here  but a few links that you might find useful.

This is a recipe for cheese wax (made from bees wax) that uses a small amount of vegetable shortening.
http://www.beeswaxfrombeekeepers.com/beeswaxrecipes.html

One amateur cheesemaker said that they used mineral oil to keep the beeswax a little softer, but they were not very happy with it. 
http://cheeseforum.org/forum/index.php?topic=1879.0

This person recommends a 50:50 mix of paraffin and bees wax:
http://www.rickandlynne.com/rick/go/forums/viewthread/261

Some people use straight bees wax (no additives) and are happy with the result:
http://essentialstuff.org/index.php/2011/06/06/Cat/cheese-making-waxing-the-round/
http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/issues/84/84-2/Rona_Sullivan.html


----------



## jwbee (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the links.

I coated one yesterday with just plain ole beeswax , it seems OK.

I may try adding some coconut oil , or veg shortening on the next one.


----------

